# CONNECTING ITUNES (Mac) to OLD SCHOOL SPEAKERS



## Paulinla (Oct 23, 2010)

How can I get Itunes music on macbook pro to play out of my fantastic sounding (but very old - 1970s) speakers?!? I'd like a wireless connection from the mac to some kind of device that I can connect the speakers to - - so the device talks wirelessly to my mac - - - I have the technical education level of a 2nd grader so if you could keep it simple that would be so helpful!! Is this possible and if yes, what device can do it?!?!? Thanks!!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm guessing these speakers will require some kind of amp, as I've had many old speakers myself, and they only work when connected to a head unit of some kind. This means that you'll need a receiver of some kind. I linked BestBuy's site, but you can get them from many different places, it's just that they have a decent online list to show as an example of your choices. You'll connect your speakers to the main front channel of the receiver. To get the music from the Mac to the receiver there are a couple of options. I'll list the two simplest ones, both are official Apple solutions. One is to buy an AirPort Express unit. You can have iTunes stream your music to it, and it has an audio out port that you would connect to an audio input on the receiver. Because I keep my receiver close to my Mac, I have a cable from the headphone jack to the audio input marked as CD on my receiver, as I don't have a CD player. The other option to get an AirPlay equipped receiver. This means that the receiver can connect to your wireless network, and is set up to accept streaming music and video from iTunes. Apple lists AirPlay partners, but I have not personally seen any head units out with the feature yet, but then I'm not looking for one as I don't need it currently. I hope this has been helpful.


----------



## timinbovey (Oct 24, 2010)

You don't even really need a whole receiver, what you need is an amplifier (unless you have need for AM/FM etc). There are lots of fun general purpose stereo amplifiers on the market depending on what you want to spend. You can drop 35,000 bucks on a high end all tube design if you wish, or $69.95 on a cute solid state device. 

The amp build into a Mac is designed to operate the small internal Mac speakers. those classic speakers you have need some serious power. Personally, I rather enjoy listning to jazz from my mac on a pair of 1967 Scott thee way speakers, that my Dad bough new in '67! My folks downsized in 1976 and I managed to score the speakers from their basement storage! 

Can't help you mush beyond what's been said on the post above -- personally I'm not a fan of wireless audio products, but they can be very handy. I have my iMac in/out hardwired to my sound system in my office, which required some creative cable running, but it's nice to be able to play AND record from the Mac. handy for putting vinyl etc into the computer!

Tim in Bovey


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I listed a receiver because I haven't seen just a plain componet amp in my parts for a number of years, and receivers have so many useful options if you ever plan on upgradeing in the future.


----------

